# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Eco-Earth White Fuzzy Mold? Help?

## BettaShawn

I have eco earth (brick) that I made and put into my vivarium. Ventilation is good, for it has a screen top. I noticed that in some areas white fuzzy mold is growing on the dirt for no apparent reason. The frogs don't poop in those areas or anything, so thats not the cause. I also notice that the mold is growing everywhere on the rest of the unused batch_ which I left in a bowl open to air for a couple of days. What is this and is it dangerous? How do I get rid of it?

----------


## sadlovedgirl

Change, change, change...and remove any amphibians you are keeping. Not sure what caused it, but definitely not  good idea to let the mold spores spread. That sucks about the waste of a whole brick of eco earth, but better safe then sorry! Maybe there was bacteria in the pail, or container you mixed in or contaminated water? Change it quickly, it would be  shame to lose your pet over that.  I had mold start to grow on a bark log that I had just put in my viv.. it was pricey too : ( never knew what caused it but, better safe then sorry!

----------


## ApxWingman

white mold is normal in a terraium. It will come and go and is natural. If you put some springtails in the tank, it will help get rid of it. Springtails eat mold and poop and help keep this under control. You do not need to throw out the eco earth and get more, becasue it will happen again with another one. If you are worried about it, you can clean the spot where it is growing. I had it growing on eco earth and on a log that was in my tank. I just cleaned it with water and removed the mold. It stayed away for quite some time, and came back. I just cleaned it again. My FBTs were fine, no harm to them what so ever. When you see black mold, that is when you should be worrying.

----------


## sadlovedgirl

Is this mold growing in the same viv as your very sick FBT? I still think change and clean (never with soap) and fresh water too..never hurts to be extra cautious with a sick pet good luck! Hope it gets better soon!

----------

